# Question for the kiwis



## r.p.s (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi all, so I've just purchased an intex zuke am yet to use it and am struggling with the idea of useing an air dry compound for tapping after years of tradeset 90 for first and second coat. What's everyone's opinions. I'm worried about drying time and also strength 
Thanks luke


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What area are you in mate.


----------



## r.p.s (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm in Christchurch


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

For those that don't know, intex tools are made by Columbia for intex.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

r.p.s said:


> I'm in Christchurch


In summer you will be fine, You can get taping mud from drywall direct, Very nice for auto tapers and very strong. 

Just be sure to pre fill gaps with tradeset first but you know that.

In winter different story unless you have heat but if its to cold and damp drying will be slowed and delayed shrinkage may bite you so if in doubt just homax banjo the flats with tradeset first, You can still taper up your corners though just use the same mud for taping and top coat. But most all purpose muds you can tape with, I tend to like plus 4, But multi, some sheetrocks or hamiltons would do as well.


----------



## r.p.s (Jun 22, 2016)

Great cheers cazna.


----------



## r.p.s (Jun 22, 2016)

So first crack with the zooke today and I can honestly say I haven't felt rage like that for a long time! 😠 I understand now why hot mud wasent an option and am glad I heeded the advice. I can definitely see the potential and am glad I didnt turn it to scrap like I very nearly did countless times🙄 ,time to prepare for round 2 with a cider or 8


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

R.P.S 
Read this, then read it again. Without someone on site to show you how to run the zooka it is difficult to learn. This is the next best thing.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/two-bucks-give-bazooka-lessons-3446/


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol mate. That's everyone's experience using a zooka fie the first. Second. Third time. Also 2buckcanuck clips on u tube are great. There's a lot to learn. Mud needs to runny for a start. Like thick pancake batter.


----------



## r.p.s (Jun 22, 2016)

Fantastic thanks


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cutter tubes another, Keep that hard back or the blade will touch the edge of the paper coming through and build up on it then you go to cut and it wont, It will jam up and drive you mad., Cutter tube hard back.....Tape........STOP.........Cut..........Go.

They are very frustrating but all of a sudden its easy.

1wallboardsman as well on u tube, He made some how to run the auto tools dvds, Names Jon Luman, Might still be on ebay, I got them, Not to bad but its still a nightmare for the first few goes.

Another big mistake is not cleaning them properly and not using lube in the right areas, If they dry up the wheel and plunger will stiffen up and it will be a cow of a thing to use and yes they can handle fibafuse.


----------



## r.p.s (Jun 22, 2016)

Owning the beast today 😆 without the forums help we probably would have given up thanks heaps, loving the taping compounds too!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well done mate, Are you using sheetrocks taping mud.


----------



## r.p.s (Jun 22, 2016)

Trying out both Hamilton and sheetrock tapping mud 4$ cheaper for Hamiltons 😉


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just watch it in the corners, Yes it runs sweet but it also shrinks a lot and is hard, So if you give it one top coat, Then sand through to the harder mud underneath.......You know what can happen, so you either give it one now with 2.5 ap to square things up a bit, Then a 3.5 ap finish coat.

If you use AP to tape corners, Its doesn't shrink quite so much and you can just do one 3.5 ap to finish.

I don't know how your doing corners, There's many ways for and against, That's just one way and a little tip if you needed it.


----------



## r.p.s (Jun 22, 2016)

We are still experimenting with the flushers and boxes as its all new but yes I know what you meen, we first started flushing with tradeset....hindsight I'll get into the allporpouse from now on. We are running a 2.5 3.0 and 3.5


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah you don't need tradeset in corners only for a gap pre fill, Its only thin coats After that.

Many ways to do corners, It a long conversation for sure.

I quite like adding mud with a tapepro tube and mudhead then flushing it with a can am 3.5, That's quite foolproof, Easy tools and easy cleaning, Sand it out with those big block sponges, Its a sweet corner but I do a mostly cove, Square set can be a lot of flusher pushing though, Then the anglebox is pretty sweet too if you get the angleheads going right.


----------



## r.p.s (Jun 22, 2016)

Cool ,yea my flushers and tube are all can-am. Seems to be good gear


----------

